# Jeff Gordon misses shot at the title... by 1 point.



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 9, 2014)

Words cannot describe my anger 
Chase bubble: Who's in or out for Homestead

EDIT: https://www.change.org/p/nascar-put-jeff-gordon-back-in-the-championship-chase


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't get me wound up again about this! 

He had a hell of a season and I really thought this might be #5 for him but it didn't work out. He could've taken out Harvick and gotten in but he doesn't drive like a lot of the rest of them (you hear me Keselowski?!)



> "That's the system we have," Gordon said. "I mean, I could have taken out Harvick, too, to make it in. But I didn't."



I don't care for this system, I don't really care for the whole "Chase" thing but whatever.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 10, 2014)

Ah, the rainbow failure.


----------



## Joose (Nov 10, 2014)

-sigh-

Regardless, he had an outstanding season. Next year... go 24!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 10, 2014)

Newman I lost respect for because he wrecked someone to get in. That is not a champion.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 10, 2014)

Agreed. And I didn't expect that from Ryan, he's been around a long time. Here's his rationale on the move:



> "I didn't take him out," Newman said. "In a day or two, he'll understand. It's hard to rationalize that, but I did what I had to do. I don't like racing that way."



If you don't like racing that way ... don't!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 10, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> Agreed. And I didn't expect that from Ryan, he's been around a long time. Here's his rationale on the move:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like racing that way ... don't!



https://www.change.org/p/nascar-put-jeff-gordon-back-in-the-championship-chase Made a petition with astounding results for it being up 24 hours.


----------

